# Stihl KM90R



## walterg (May 23, 2015)

Got a new toy. I bought the power head, extension shaft,
and the 0-135 articulating hedge trimmer attachment.
I will be buying the power pruner attachment next week.
Looking forward to trying them out soon.


----------



## _RJ_ (May 23, 2015)

Get a bottle of this and spray on your hedge trimmer. It keeps them from gumming up and getting dirty. Mine look new still and I use them every other day.


----------



## _RJ_ (May 23, 2015)

Also get these if you haven't.


----------



## _RJ_ (May 23, 2015)

Just in case you weren't told. The clear grease goes into the spot circled in white and the brown grease in the other. It does matter. Sorry if you know this already.


----------



## walterg (May 24, 2015)

Thank you. My dealer told me nothing.
I will buy the cleaner and both tubes of grease the next time I'm over that way.
I was reading the manual for the power head, and it says to use HP ultra.
I will have to pick up that also.

I use the orange bottle mix on my Stihl saws. They are older saws.


----------



## _RJ_ (May 24, 2015)

My dealer only uses Stihl HP, the orange bottle, when they sell stuff. So I'm sure you're fine. You should have been able to buy 6 of the 2.6oz HP Ultra oil bottles ($15 total) for an extra 2 year warranty.


----------



## walterg (May 26, 2015)

_RJ_ said:


> My dealer only uses Stihl HP, the orange bottle, when they sell stuff. So I'm sure you're fine. You should have been able to buy 6 of the 2.6oz HP Ultra oil bottles ($15 total) for an extra 2 year warranty.


 Thanks. If they had told me about the extra warranty deal. I would of went for it.
They didn't.


----------



## walterg (May 28, 2015)

Bought both tubes of grease and the cleaner.
I also bought the power pruner.
Hopefully I will have the weekend to try them out.


----------



## _RJ_ (May 30, 2015)

Good. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I used my KM130R all day today on hedges. And I'll be doing the same tomorrow. Just a tip in case you didn't know... The foam pad on the hedge trimmer bar is for holding on to. If you try to use the loop handle you will wear yourself out quickly. Seems obvious, but many don't know this and they end up wanting to buy a separate trimmer. Until I tell them to change their grip.


----------

